# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι Ελλάδα - Ιταλία

## Thanasis89

Μια μικρή ιστορία… Για τρεις τύπους τον Φώτη (dokimakos21), τον Θανάση (Thanasis89) και τον Γιάννη (Giovanaut), που έτσι απλά έκαναν το Ελλάδα – Ιταλία να φανεί ένα λεπτό στην ώρα…
Το ημερολόγιο έδειχνε περίπου τα μέσα του Γενάρη. Ο Φώτης στην Σούδα στο καράβι και εγώ στο Ρέθυμνο και οι δύο κουρασμένοι από την μέρα που θα γινόταν παρελθόν σε μερικές ώρες. Η συζήτηση είχε ξεκινήσει ώρα πριν, ώσπου ο Φώτης πέταξε την ιδέα και μου λέει χαρακτηριστικά : 
"Θανάση έχω μια ιδέα, αλλά δεν έχει ωριμάσει μέσα αλλά γουστάρω να την κάνω"
"Έλα ρε φίλε, πες μου τι σκέφτεσαι", 
"Για ένα ταξιδάκι σκέφτομαι…" Πριν προλάβει να μου οτιδήποτε παραπάνω φώναξα, "Φύγαμε…" έτσι απλά.  Δίχως να ξέρω ώρα-μέρα, προορισμό και κάθε τι που συνήθως ρωτάμε για ένα ταξίδι. 
"Κάτσε να σου πω ρε, που βιάζεσαι…"
"Μέσα του λέω… Όπου κι αν πάμε…"
"Καλά, έλεγα για Ιταλία, τι λες ;"…
 "Μέσα Φώτη… Χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα" 
Και κάπως έτσι βρεθήκαμε μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες να ψάχνουμε ημερομηνία για το ταξίδι που μόλις είχε αρχίσει.  Δεν κουραστήκαμε πολύ, και καταλήγουμε στις 25 Μαρτίου 2010. Πλησιάζαμε όλο και περισσότερο ώσπου έρχεται η κρίσιμη ερώτηση : "Με ποιο καράβι θα πάμε ;" (να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν ρώτησε κανένας πρώτος γιατί ρωτήσαμε ο ένας τον άλλο την ίδια στιγμή, φοβερό ; Καθόλου αν έχεις την ίδια τρέλα) και κάπου εδώ αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.  Βάζοντάς τα κάτω, εγώ στο οικονομικό και ο Φώτης στο καραβολατρικό στην αρχή καταλήγουμε στην _Μεγάλη Ναυτιλιακή τσι Κρήτης_ και δεν είναι άλλη από την ΑΝΕΚ. Οι ώρες, οι τιμές, όλα ήταν τόσο βολικά προγραμματισμένα που μέχρι και δύο εβδομάδες πριν την μαγική ημέρα, το είχαμε σίγουρο ότι η Αδριατική θα μας καλωσόριζε σε καράβι κρητικό. Περνάνε κάμποσες μέρες και ενώ ο Φώτης έχει ήδη προτείνει στον Γιάννη (Giovanaut) να έρθει μαζί μας (άλλος τρελός που αρνήθηκε αμέσως  :Very Happy: ), η Superfast κάνει την διαφορά και μας προσφέρει μέσω της τιμολογιακής πολίτικης, λίγο οικονομικότερο ταξίδι. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, φυσικά την επιλέξαμε καθώς όταν τα χρήματα είναι λιγοστά κάθε τι που μπορείς να κόψεις κάνει την διαφορά. Ωστόσο, αυτή η αλλαγή λίγες μέρες πριν την αναχώρησή μας δεν επέφερε ουσιαστικές αλλαγές στο ταξίδι μας, λίγα ως ελάχιστα πράγματα άλλαζαν. 
Ξημερώνει η 25 Μαρτίου, ημέρα γιορτής για την Ελλάδα, ημέρα γιορτής και για μας.  Πρωί πρωί και η "Ζεύξη" δεν αργεί να φανεί. Μια στάση στο "Θεατράκι" για την τρέλα μας και ο βάπορας έδωσε το παρόν. Το VI εισερχόταν στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Η ώρα περνάει και ήδη περιμένω να βάλω το αυτοκίνητο στο πλοίο. Βολευτήκαμε μέσα του και εκείνο ξεκινάει για την γείτονα. Η χαρά μας απίστευτη και φυσικά η όρεξή μας αστείρευτη. Οι ώρες περνούν ευχάριστα με κουβέντα μέσα στο πλοίο, με επίσκεψη στην γέφυρα μετά από το ευγενικό "ναι" του αξιωματικού βάρδιας. Η Θέα απλά απίστευτη… To "έξι"  ταξίδευε με θάρρος, ταχύτητα και άνεση. Κατά το απόγευμα απολαμβάνουμε τον καφέ μας στο πρυμνιό σαλόνι περιμένοντας τις πρώτες συναντήσεις. Αρχικά φάνηκε ο Ίκαρος (δύσκολη ώρα και άσχημο το αποτέλεσμα της φωτογράφισης), μετά από καμιά ώρα φάνηκε ο Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος και το Cruise Europa στην συνέχεια. Οι εικόνες από τις συναντήσεις που ακολούθησαν ζωγράφισαν ένα χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπό μας.  Φτάνοντας στην Ηγουμενίτσα, η νύχτα είχε πάρει την θέση της…  Στα κρεβάτια μας καταλήξαμε μόνο μετά από μερικές ώρες ξεφαντώματος στην disco… 
Μην τα πολυλογώ ο πιλότος την άλλη μέρα το μεσημέρι είχε πλευρίσει τον βάπορα για την είσοδό μας στο λιμάνι της Ανκόνα. Τα πράγματα ακολούθησαν την περπατημένη. Ξενοδοχείο και άμεση αναχώρηση για το κρατίδιο του "Αγίου Μαρίνου". Η βόλτα μας εκεί κράτησε αρκετή ώρα παρά τον πιεσμένο πρόγραμμα…  Ωστόσο, μας φάνηκε λίγο… Δεν καταλάβαμε πότε αφήσαμε το αυτοκίνητο και πότε ήμασταν ήδη μέσα σΆ αυτό ξανά για την επιστροφή μας στην Ανκόνα… Περάσαμε ένα υπέροχο βράδυ στην Ανκόνα με καλό φαί και ποτό, αλλά η κούραση μας έκανε να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο ξενοδοχείο κατά τις 1.30 την νύχτα.
Την άλλη μέρα γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι οι τελευταίες ώρες μας στην Ανκόνα κάναμε τις τελευταίες ετοιμασίες. Ενώ ο Γιάννης ψώνιζε, εγώ με τον Φώτη κανονίζαμε τα διαδικαστικά και φωτογραφήσαμε το καράβι μας να μπαίνει και μανουβράρει στην Ανκόνα. Επιβιβαστήκαμε στην ώρα μας και το τέλος του ταξιδιού  διαγραφόταν το ίδιο καλό με την αρχή του. Η φιλοξενία και σΆ αυτό το πλοίο άψογη. Η γέφυρα ανοιχτή και πολύ φιλική και γενικά όλη διαμονή μας ,από τότε που ακούστηκε το "βίρα"  μέχρι το "φούντο και οι δύο" στην Πάτρα, τέλεια. Μια στάση μόνο στην Ηγουμενίτσα όπου ο Γιάννης μας αποχαιρέτισε για τον τελικό προορισμό του, που δεν ήταν άλλος από την Νύμφη του Θερμαϊκού και εμείς φωτογραφίσαμε το Seatrade που βρισκόταν εκείνη την στιγμή στο λιμάνι, το Supefast II που έδεσε δίπλα μας καθώς και το Ολυμπία Παλάς στον Δίαυλο. Το μάτι φυσικά του παντοφλολάγνου (και δεν είναι άλλος από τον γράφοντα) δεν ξέχασε να πέσει στα βαποράκια του βορρά τα οποία δεν είχαν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. Μόνο ο εργάτης της Κέρκυρας – Ηγουμενίτσας "Αγία Ειρήνη" μας καλωσόρισε στον Δίαυλο. Μετά από αυτό το καραβολατρικό διάλειμμα στον ύπνο μας, ΞΕΡΑΘΗΚΑΜΕ μέχρι την Πάτρα και ξυπνήσαμε μόνο μετά το απαραίτητο (σε υπναράδες) τηλέφωνο από την "υποδοχή"… Το Queen ήταν αυτό που μας υποδέχτηκε ξανά στην Ελλάδα και φυσικά ο Μάνος στον Πειραιά όπου και σήμανε το τέλος του ταξιδιού μας…
Βέβαια, θα θέλετε την γνώμη μου… Καλά μην φωνάζετε θα σας την πω. Εν ολίγοις την διαβάσατε παραπάνω, αλλά θέλω να συμπληρώσω ότι : Όπως και τα άλλα ταξίδια που έκανα με τον καλό μου φίλο Φώτη (dokimakos21) ήταν κι αυτό το ίδιο υπέροχο, η τρίτη προσθήκη της παρέας ο Γιάννης απλά αύξησε το ποσοστό της ευχαρίστησης. Τώρα θα μου πείτε "γιατί μας γράφεις τώρα την εμπειρία σας από το ταξίδι ;" (μετά από περίπου δύο μήνες).  Και θα σας απαντήσω, μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να τα νιώσεις για να τα κάνεις, έτσι κι εγώ χρειαζόμουν να το νιώσω για να το γράψω όλο τούτο το κατεβατό που θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν κούρασε. Αν με ρωτάγατε αν θα ξανάκανα ταξίδι με τον Φώτη, δεν θα έλεγα απλά τίποτα, γιατί η απάντηση είναι γνωστή.  Όσο για τον Γιάννη θα ήταν η παρέα που θα δεχόμουν με περισσή ευχαρίστηση. 
Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο (και πως θα μπορούσα μετά από δύο σελίδες απάντηση), απλά μόνο παρακαλώ τον Θεό να μας χαρίζει μόνο ευχάριστες στιγμές και σε μένα αλλά και στους ανθρώπους που εκτιμώ πραγματικά μέσα από αυτό το site και λίγο ως πολύ πιστεύω θα καταλάβουν ποιοι είναι! Ωστόσο, δεν θα ήθελα να περιορίσω την χαρά και γιΆ αυτό εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου σε όλους να απολαμβάνεται κάθε ταξίδι και κάθε στιγμή της ζωής τόσο έντονα όσο απήλαυσα κι εγώ αυτό το ταξίδι. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και συγνώμη αν κούρασα… Στα καλύτερα που έρχονται…
Για το Nautilia.gr Θανάσης… 



Ο λόγος στον Φώτη...

----------


## vinman

....εννοείτε ότι αναμένουμε και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ απο το ταξίδι σας... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γι' αυτό Μάνο έδωσα τον λόγο στον Φώτη... Για να δούμε τι θα μας χαρίσει ο φακός του...  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Αν δε δούμε εικόνες, δεν πιστεύουμε τίποτα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θανάση υπέροχη περιγραφή!!Σίγουρα περάσατε τέλεια!!Περιμένουμε και το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ από τον Φώτη!*

----------


## dokimakos21

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το nautilia.gr ...!
Θα ήθελα να πω και εγώ κάποια λόγια για αυτό το ταξιδι μας ...!!
Όπως είπε και ο Θανάσης η απόφαση πάρ8ηκε μέσα σε ενα βράδυ στην Σούδα όπου είχαμε αυπνίες και οι δύο ..!!Έτσι κανονιστήκαν όλα...!Η μόνη αλλαγή σε όλα ήταν η Έταιρεια και τα πλοία που θα μας φιλοξενούσαν...!
Έδω θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε μερίκους ανθρώπους που μας βοήθησαν για να γίνει ακόμα πιο ευχάριστο το ταξίδι...!Στον Cpt Γιάννη για την φιλοξενία του στην γέφυρα του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ VI,τον Cpt Λευτέρη για την φιλοξενία στην γέφυρα του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙ,τον Κ.Τάκη και τους Κ.Μαρινο και Χρήστο για όσα μας προσέφεραν και στα δύο πλοία.!Και φυσικά τον Κ.Θοδωρή ξέρει αυτός γιατί...!!
Τέλος πριν περάσουμε στον φωτογραφικό υλικό 8α ήθελα να ευχαρίσω τον Θανάση που για ακόμα ενα ταξίδι περάσαμε τέλεια και να τον προκαλέσω λέγοντας του ότι έρχονται πολλά ακόμα...!!Και τον Γιάννη που είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσουμε και από κοντά...!!
Επειδή όμως το nautilia είναι πάντου και το δείχνουμε πάντα διακριτικά...!!
P3250055.jpg

Το κυκλικό σωσίβιο πίσω απο την δεξιά βαρδίολα...!
P3250087.jpg

Και η νυχτερινή μας αναχώριση απο την Ηγουμενίτσα ...!!
P3250135.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Πάμε να δούμε τώρα και λίγα πράγματα από το εσωτερικό του SUPERFAST VI ....!
Το πλάνο έξω απο την καμπίνα μας..!
P3260004.jpg

Οι σκάλες(που θυμίζουν πολύ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) που οδηγούν απο τα σαλόνια στις καμπίνες...!
P3260149.jpg 

Το εστιατόριο ...!
P3260155.jpg

Ο διάδρομος στο κατάστρωμα τον σαλονιών...!
P3260155.jpg

Και τέλος μια φωτογραφία απο το κάστρο του SAN MARINO...!!
P3260183.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχες! ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------

